# FSH levels



## lisa79 (Jul 13, 2008)

I had my fsh levels done today. They were 4.3 i thought i started my period on Saturday but it was only brown blood i have severe endometriosis. I had a scan today and they didn't think i had started my period properly. I have to go back on wednesday since about 11 this morning i have had really heavy red blood. Are my fsh levels going to be a lot different on Wednesday? am worried they may get a lot higher. I only have one ovary. Thank you Lisa


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

FSH is usuall done on day 1-5 of period.

Day 1 is usually first day of full bleeding not spotting, even if you did count sat as CD1 wed will be day 5 so you should be ok.

R x


----------

